# stocking list



## NVmySSmaro (Nov 2, 2009)

http://aqadvisor.com/AquStockImage....00909300033,3 x 200909300008,3 x 200909300009

Hope link works. AqAdvisor doesn't have a problem with it. Just FYI, tank is filtered with an AquaTech 30-60, an Aquatech 20-40, and a Lustar Hydro Sponge Filter III. Play sand for subrate, LIGHTLY planted, lots of fake plants, decos, and a piece of drift wood.

So what do you think?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I wouldn't put 3 angels in a 40. Also, a school of 10 zebra danios will be VERY aggressive at feeding time and will make it hard to feed less enthusiastic eaters. Not saying it won't work - just expressing the concerns I have with your proposed list.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd not house any single Angel in less then a 55g, much less 3. Growing to 10" unless you're planning on upgrading your tank soon, I'd not recommand these fish for a 40g.
For the pleco, unless you have plenty algae to feed of off and or LOVE the fish, I'd not get it just because, its only adding to your bio load and there's no need for that. I'd pers rather get another fish or stock the other's higher and leave it off the list (eg get more Kuhli's then it).


----------



## NVmySSmaro (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not overly attached to the Pleco, it was just an idea. I realize it's a shorter tank, but the 40 long has the same foot print of a 55 gallon, is that extra height really necessary? I would like a nice center piece fish idea to replace the Angel then. I do plan on upgrading/adding another bigger tank, I'm actively looking for a deal on something 75g or bigger, I'd really like something 100+ gallons. 

Thanks Jaysee, that's the kind of advice I'm looking for.

Keep up the help!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You're welcome.

I would skip on the danios and get dwarf neon rainbows instead. They are active, playful schooling fish that primarily occupy the top part of the tank, much like danios. They are also better than danios as far as feeding goes, though not by a lot. The most important differences IMO are that they look so much nicer and are not maniacal in behavior. I would get 10 (3m/7f).

I'd also increase the kuhlis, say to 8. You'll see much more of them and they'll be more active in a larger group.

You could do the bn pleco, but don't think you HAVE to get a pleco to control algae.

As for amano shrimp - I'd get ghost shrimp instead. If you are okay spending $4 for a shrimp that might get eaten when it molts, then go ahead. I'd rather get 20 ghosts for $4.

Rather than the angel, you could do a pearl gourami.

Aside from that, I would do a school of 8 cherry or gold barbs to fill in the middle of the tank.

That would be a heavily stocked tank that would require excellent filtration as well as large weekly water changes. Haha, my 45 comes in at 165% stocked - 2 pearl gouramis, 2 GBRs, 8 dwarf neon rainbows, 7 gold barbs and 15 dwarf corys.


----------



## NVmySSmaro (Nov 2, 2009)

The Neon Rainbow are neat looking, but I already have some Glofish in there, I'm waiting for the tank parameters to settle, but I'm already kinda leaning towards the Glofish, so I was thinking....

10- Glofish
8- Kuhli Loaches
5- Ghost Shrimp
3?- Pearl Gourami(s)

I'm not really liking the look of the cherry/gold barb, anything else you'd suggest as far as a center piece fish, or to add to the list, or to rearrange?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmmm center piece to replace Angels...Had you considered blue ram's??


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You could do a m/f pair of pearl gouramis, but I wouldn't do 3. If you do choose to do 3, then make sure you have 1m/2f.

You could put 20 ghost shrimp in there are wouldn't ever see more than 5 at a time. I generally add 1 shrimp per gallon. Now, 40 shrimp might seem like a lot, but it really isn't. Of the origional 40, some will die immediately. Some will be eaten. Some will starve. The point is that you'll be left with less than you started with. Also, they have a very small bioload so no need to worry about that.


----------



## NVmySSmaro (Nov 2, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> Hmmm center piece to replace Angels...Had you considered blue ram's??


They look nice, not sure what I like more, the Pearls or the Rams, the biggest thing I'm looking for with the center piece is it a vibrant/bright color and decent profile area to look at. The Glofish are good color, but there isn't much of a profile to look at, but I do like all the movement.

Ok, 2 Gouramis maybe and LOTS of ghost shrimp

10- Glofish
8- Kuhli Loaches
20- Ghost Shrimp
2- Pearl Gourami(s)

70% stocked

OR

10- Glofish
8- Kuhli Loaches
20- Ghost Shrimp
2- German Blue Rams

63% stocked


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

That's your call...you need to know what you like better and what fits your water parameters better


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

It can be very difficult to find good quality of stock with rams. Should you go that route, you ought to look for a private breeder. The other advantage to that is you can be assured that you'll get a male/female pair. It can be quite challenging to pick out a pair from a tank full of fish.

The pearl gouramis will give you that profile you want. They are beautiful, graceful and majestic, but aren't vibrantly colored. They are flashy though.

Pearls are also more tollerant of variances in water quality.


----------



## NVmySSmaro (Nov 2, 2009)

Very good, I'm guessing I'll go with a pair of Gouramis. Thanks for all the help in sorting out my list. The list has morphed so many times over the past few weeks, I swear it actually gave me a headache.


----------



## NVmySSmaro (Nov 2, 2009)

10- Glofish
8- Kuhli Loaches
20- Ghost Shrimp
2- Pearl Gourami(s)

Stupid question, the tank already has 7 glofish in it, that's it. In what order and amount of each fish would you add?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Just be warned when your Kulis are adults/ big enough and your ghosts start disappearing, don't be surprised and don't wonder when the kuhli don't touch flake food no more


----------



## NVmySSmaro (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Angel, but what I was asking is, how many of each fish would you add at a given time and in which order would you stock them, or does that matter?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry I didn't pay attention to your question....

Since you already have Glofish, I'd start there and stock them up.
At the same time I'd add the ghost shrimp (provided all your water paramters are at 0)
Once that all went down well with no peak in parameters for 5-6 days add the Gourami's and another few days later add the kuhli.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

are glofish very active like danios?


----------



## NVmySSmaro (Nov 2, 2009)

PRichs87 said:


> are glofish very active like danios?


Yea, they run wild, they are just vibrant colored Zebra Danios

Thanks Angel, I wasn't sure how to add the fish without stressing them out too much in transition since there would be so many Glofish vs say the Kuhlis or what not.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

There is a high likelyhood that the danios will stress out the pearls, especially if you don't provide adequate cover for the pearls. They need a background to feel secure, a densely planted (real or fake) area, and they need some floating cover. I have a Fancy Plant 36" bamboo in mine. It provides them with something to hide in/under, as well as a protected surface area.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Where are you in terms of stocking, at the moment? 

Some concerns: gouramis don't really like one another. If you can get your hands on a male/female pair this may reduce aggression. Pearl gouramis are generally a bit friendlier than some other species, but you may still have problems between them. Unless you're really going out of your way to build distinct territories for the fish, you may want to avoid more than one specimen of territorial fish like these.

Perhaps you could just get a single pearl gourami and instead of a second, get a nice, friendly cichlid like a keyhole or even festivus cichlid? 

Do make sure your loaches are adults, as skinny little juveniles would probably appear pretty tasty to a full-grown pearl gourami (or the cichlids I mentioned).


----------



## NVmySSmaro (Nov 2, 2009)

jaysee said:


> There is a high likelyhood that the danios will stress out the pearls, especially if you don't provide adequate cover for the pearls. They need a background to feel secure, a densely planted (real or fake) area, and they need some floating cover. I have a Fancy Plant 36" bamboo in mine. It provides them with something to hide in/under, as well as a protected surface area.


I have lots of fake plant coverage, along with some growing live plant coverage. 


Batman: All I have in the tank right now is 7 Glofish, I figured I'd add 3 more Glofish this weekend, then in a week or so I'd add some Shrimp, then the Gouramis. Would a mix of 1 Gourami and 1 Cichlid be a better choice?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think so. But be sure to do some research on whatever cichlid species you choose (and feel free to post about it on here, too) because cichlids come in a huge variety of sizes and temperaments. You certainly wouldn't want to get a convict or something and have it terrorize your tank!

I forgot to mention: make sure the shrimp you get are pretty big ones, too, as any of the larger fish mentioned in this thread so far (gouramis, cichlids, etc) might snack on small ones. More aggressive fish might even pick on larger ones and kill them even if they can't eat them outright. You might want to experiment with some more wallet-friendly ghost shrimp before trying the more expensive Amanos.


----------

